# Can’t post



## Girl_power

Can someone help me. It says that I don’t have permission to start or comment on any threads


----------



## farsidejunky

I thought I fixed your account about an hour ago as I saw your initial post. I'm going to get an admin involved see if we can get you squared away.


Girl_power said:


> Can someone help me. It says that I don’t have permission to start or comment on any threads


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl

@Girl_power

You are good to go now.


----------



## Blaine

Hello girl power. Welcome to TAM Whats the problem?


----------

